
Elon Musk's Falcon Heavy rocket launches successfully - rwx------
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-42969020
======
greenyoda
Ongoing discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16319505](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16319505)

